
FB, Apple, MSFT, Skype & Yahoo Hit With Prism Data Complaints In Europe - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/26/europe-v-prism/
======
_cipher_
Proposal: when talking to a friend in skype or messaging through facebook, add
the following keywords: "assassination", "president", "white house", "yomama"
and "NSA can suck it".

Web has become a joke.

